# Rate our Roster!



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

As I see our roster now we look like this. I have Christie starting because I'm sure Avery wants to use him as a ball handler to give the teams 2nd best shooter, in Terry, more shots. 

5:Erick Dampier
4irk Nowitzki
3:Josh Howard
2oug Christie
1:Jason Terry

Bench
6:Jerry Stackhouse
7eSagana Diop
8evin Harris
9:Marquis Daniels
10:Keith Van Horn
11arrell Armstrong
(Roster pos. 12-15 in no real order)
12J Mbenga 
13avel Podkolzin
14:Josh Powell
15:Rawle Marshall

Should be Shot: Tariq Abdul-Wahad


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs are looking at an 8 from me. We need a back up Center that we know will will help and give Damp a rest. Christie at the 2 doesnt sit well with me. Team swill be able to guard Terry, Howard, and Dirk a lot easier because they wont worry much about Damp and Christie much. I hope Christie can still handle the ball well.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

We signed Diop to back up Dampier. Which isn't bad IMO, He's still very young and big enough to hold his own in the paint. Only problem I see is between him and Dampier we should be in the penelty early in the 2nd quarter against teams like the Heat, Suns and Spurs.

Christie used to be a point guard early in his career he also did quiet a bit of ball handling for Sacramento to allow Bibby to run off screens for open 3s. I'm not sold on it either but we'll see how it works out come November.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea Im sure Avery is gonna come through for us he knows what he is doing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I gave 'em a 7; bench looks good, but we still resemble a donut, IMO.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea hopefully Diop can fill that hole in the middle


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

7 or 8. i put 7.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move TAW with Podkolzine to Toronto for Lamond Murray and Aaron Williams. You won't need Podkolzine with Diop now, and Lamond is an expiring contract.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I vote 10 because Pavel-Diop-DJ will be unstoppable. Is there a reason why Diop would play instead of DJ?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Who's the hater who rated us a 5 and didn't comment? :whatever:

I'd like to know why we're a 5. IMO a 5 would be mean us bearly making the playoffs which I doubt will happen. We're going to have one of the best records in the leauge again this year and theres nothing anyone can do about it. :kissmy:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Not a better team talentwise than last season... um... I honestly don't know about this team. I'm a bit hesitant about Avery Johnson after seeing the Mavs in the playoffs. I personally felt that his offensive scheme was garbage, all he did was run isos after isos, it was like watching Rudy Tomjanovich or something.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we will see an improvement in our offense now that Avery will get to run it how he wants. He will have a lot of time with the team.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I rate it a 5 because its good but it will never win a championship. You need defense.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

MC AK said:


> I rate it a 5 because its good but it will never win a championship. You need defense.


 you need to watch basketball. Just watch our D next year and wish the Lakers didn't have to play us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

MC AK said:


> I rate it a 5 because its good but it will never win a championship. You need defense.



Are you serious? The Mavs improved greatly on defense last season and became a good defensive team. Now we got a whole bunch of players that are good on defense along with a defensive minded coach. If the Mavs get a 5 with such a talented team I guess the Lakers get less than that.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I put 7 cos christie isn't nba starting material in offence, he and damp will extra pressure on other guys (plus Howard isn't that good at offence) as mentioned before. 

p.s. no way this team is 5/10


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

stevemc said:


> you need to watch basketball. Just watch our D next year and wish the Lakers didn't have to play us.


3 times the Lakers versed the Mavs this year.

Lakers won twice, by 5 each.
Lost once, by 2.

.....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Are you serious? The Mavs improved greatly on defense last season and became a good defensive team. Now we got a whole bunch of players that are good on defense along with a defensive minded coach. If the Mavs get a 5 with such a talented team I guess the Lakers get less than that.


:yes: Yes they do. They have no defense right now, but they do have a good reputation that could help in signing players, or intimidating other teams.

Lakers average one NBA Finals every 2.5 seasons.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

MC AK said:


> :yes: Yes they do. They have no defense right now, but they do have a good reputation that could help in signing players, or intimidating other teams.
> 
> Lakers average one NBA Finals every 2.5 seasons.


And they are about to **** up that average over the next 10 years while Kobe continues to show you that MJ is the only guard who can win without a All-Star Center.

You're living in the past my friend. Your past championships aren't going to get the bearly above average team to the playoffs this year. 

:boohoo:

You can't really be serious about the Mavs not having defense. If you'd pay attention to the games vs. regergitating what you've heard over the years about a team you know nothing about you might have a valid point. Until then don't throw our foolish statements such as the ones in this thread.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

stevemc said:


> And they are about to **** up that average over the next 10 years while Kobe continues to show you that MJ is the only guard who can win without a All-Star Center.
> 
> You're living in the past my friend. Your past championships aren't going to get the bearly above average team to the playoffs this year.
> 
> ...


Lakers suck!!! Kobe sucks!!! Lakers suck!!! Kobe sucks!!!! :clap:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

MC AK said:


> :yes: Yes they do. They have no defense right now, but they do have a good reputation that could help in signing players, or intimidating other teams.
> 
> Lakers average one NBA Finals every 2.5 seasons.



I'm sorry, but Shaq was the one that gave the Lakers a good reputation that could help in signing players or intimidating other teams. I like Kobe and he's real good but not a lot of players want to play with him. Phil Jackson is gonna have to do some recruiting to get some good players.
The Lakers wont be making the NBA finals in the next 2.5 seasons. No offense but the Spurs are still in the west.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

MC AK said:


> I rate it a 5 because its good but it will never win a championship. You need defense.


yo ak dawg the mavs have gotten there deffense up greatly in the past year so dont come here and put **** on our board its not like u see us on ur lakers board ****in around and **** like that if u come here come wit good intentions or dont come at all and by the way i guarntee u the mavs will win a championship in the next 5 seasons at the top


----------

